# Who's going out this weekend



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

Wave height looks good and the periods are a little closer than I like. Ill be headed out of Mitchell's Cut saturday early

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

potentially heading out Saturday


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

Saturday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Saltyoldman (Feb 7, 2019)

Saturday coming back Sunday out of Freeport.


----------



## Erichter5674 (Mar 29, 2018)

Will try for Saturday and Sunday out of Freeport.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

watching it for overnighter out of Sabine sat-sun


----------



## tphule (Apr 28, 2014)

Erichter5674 said:


> Will try for Saturday and Sunday out of Freeport.


Will try Friday Freeport


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm going to give it a go on Friday, if weather does as forecasted.


----------



## Stir It Up (May 21, 2015)

Leaving Friday afternoon returning Sunday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Friday out matty...prolly saturday too. Been eatin a lot of snapper lately and the coolerator is full.


----------



## LagunaMoon (Mar 14, 2019)

Iâ€™ll be going Friday thru Sunday if weather holds. Friday snapper trip, Sat & Sunday going deep. Iâ€™ll be outta Packery and on VHF 68. Tight lines everyone.


----------



## gethookedadventures01 (Dec 29, 2015)

Iâ€™ll be on 68 TuNacity 37 Carolina blue Freeman with white zukes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Heading out of Galveston Saturday. Planning on running deep for tiles.


----------



## wdegenhart (Feb 19, 2011)

I’m making the maiden voyage out of Packery, will be in a yellow 31 Contender. I’ll be on 68, hollar at me if you see me. “Cabin Fever”


----------



## texasredzz (Jun 9, 2016)

Heading deep out of Packery on Saturday


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

gethookedadventures01 said:


> Iâ€™ll be on 68 TuNacity 37 Carolina blue Freeman with white zukes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice boat. I'm kicking myself for not going by the shop the last time I was in Charleston. I will next trip for sure.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Friday and Saturday out of Port O to City Service rig and/or Matagorda Liberty reef, depending on water clarity.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Stir It Up said:


> Leaving Friday afternoon returning Sunday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On Phoenix again?


----------



## Stir It Up (May 21, 2015)

Chase This! said:


> On Phoenix again?


Negative, will be roughing it on the Scarab.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Stir It Up said:


> Negative, will be roughing it on the Scarab.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rog-o. Iâ€™m sure weâ€™ll see yâ€™all out there at some point. Catch em up.


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

Saturday out of Galveston as long as the T-Storms stay away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

Where is everyone headed out of Packery Sat or Sunday? I will look for y'all. I am on World Cat headed probably to Southern and Baker area

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## TXSaltySurprise (Jun 15, 2019)

Headed out of Port A on Sunday, headed to hospital rocks and Big Southern, Hopefully they still produce well, I haven't been out that way in 3 years !!. I will say hi on 68 if I see anyone !! Proline 2950 with a huge sailfish on the side 





:texasflag


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

We may run a little further to Dutra or Peacekeeper. Haven't decided just yet

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stay Thirsty (Feb 8, 2016)

Headed out of Packery Sunday to Southern. Looks a little better than Saturday. If it was up to me, I'd go both!


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Seas are looking nice, but looks like scattered showers?

Relentless


----------



## mstang1988 (Jul 27, 2016)

I see possible showers and possible thunderstorms.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

I saw 90% thunderstorms. Not looking good. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

Says 20% for Galveston Saturday, 40% Sunday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hey we are leaving out of Freeport Saturday. If want to boat shadow. Going to sailfish and tall rock probably. Put in at the ramp by the CG station.

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

Im still on for leaving out of Sargent if anyone wants to buddy boat ill be headed about 30 miles out in my 19' sea hunt

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mstang1988 (Jul 27, 2016)

I've got a place booked in POC and headed out on my 29' with my wife joining for her first trip. Hopefully the weather holds as I'd like to get my first snapper of the season.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

mstang1988 said:


> I've got a place booked in POC and headed out on my 29' with my wife joining for her first trip. Hopefully the weather holds as I'd like to get my first snapper of the season.


Good luck I haven't even gotten a ling yet this summer. Snaps no problem. No seaweed yet that I have seen.

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

Iâ€™m headed out Sunday (if T storms stay away) about 50+ miles out of TCD in my Shoalwater. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LagunaMoon (Mar 14, 2019)

John the fisherman said:


> Where is everyone headed out of Packery Sat or Sunday? I will look for y'all. I am on World Cat headed probably to Southern and Baker area
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Iâ€™m leaving out of packery. Going to head towards peacekeeper and colt 45.


----------



## Kye_Cephus (Jan 29, 2015)

Looking to leave out of sabine tomorrow morning, planning on going out 30 miles or so. Anybody else making the trip?


----------



## rayray1017 (Jul 1, 2013)

-Jake- said:


> Im still on for leaving out of Sargent if anyone wants to buddy boat ill be headed about 30 miles out in my 19' sea hunt
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


-Jake-

We'll be heading out of Mitchell's cut Saturday morning as well in a 19' Sea Hunt. Definitely would like to buddy boat!

Ray


----------



## Willkk (Feb 6, 2018)

Heading out Saturday from Surfside. Looking for someone who wants to buddy boat. Heading out to Tall Rock. I will probably launch from coast guard ramp on thunder road.


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

triton186 said:


> -Jake-
> 
> We'll be heading out of Mitchell's cut Saturday morning as well in a 19' Sea Hunt. Definitely would like to buddy boat!
> 
> Ray


PM sent

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mstang1988 (Jul 27, 2016)

I know this isn't science but for those of you running how how do you judge if thunderstorms are going to happen or not?


----------



## mstang1988 (Jul 27, 2016)

hurricane matt said:


> Good luck I haven't even gotten a ling yet this summer. Snaps no problem. No seaweed yet that I have seen.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'd like to see some ling too. A friend of mine picked up a bunch of popcorn Mahi at the start of June but since then I've only seen him with Snaps and grouper.


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

Watch the horizon and check the radar as much as you can while you have cell signal

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

mstang1988 said:


> I know this isn't science but for those of you running how how do you judge if thunderstorms are going to happen or not?


When they pop up, you can usually tell which way they are moving. Just try to stay out of the way of them. It costs money, but we have the radar service through SiriusXM so we can watch it while we are out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstang1988 (Jul 27, 2016)

GooseCommanderozz said:


> When they pop up, you can usually tell which way they are moving. Just try to stay out of the way of them. It costs money, but we have the radar service through SiriusXM so we can watch it while we are out there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I have satellite weather as well and already planned to use that.


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

As long as forecast holds and no big thunderstorms, tomorrow is looking decent

Light shifting winds might make for some calm seas mid day

Forecasted to go from 2's to 1's

Sunday-Monday may be a little wetter






























Relentless


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Yeah crossing fingers got some 9 inch halcos I want to try lol. Come on hold out please!!!!!

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

We went today. Wind was nothing but there was still a lot of energy built up in the waves. Solid 3s at one point. It got nicer as the day went on and at 80 miles it was 1 footers. If the wend doesn't pick up, the next few days should be great.


PS my 10YO son was a trooper


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Like mentioned above it was / little rough this morning , I could only make 19-20 mph with the people I had on board. Started to smooth out as the day progressed. Boring report for me 8 nice snapper which is pretty much a given(no complaints) although Iâ€™d like see some other fish in the box. Saw one ling but no love and found some chicken Dolphin but didnâ€™t want to waste too much time messing with them with storms building on the coast .


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Making call in the am

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Going just not as far 

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbaker (Dec 20, 2004)

It sure looked nice on my way down. Beachfront was slick around noon. Radar blew up as I was loading the boat. Will give it a look manana.


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

I hope everyone made it back safe!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

-Jake- said:


> I hope everyone made it back safe!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Man we got ran off just dodged it. Nothing good to report sharks and bull reds. Friend lost keys to boat barn, broke strap on trailer among other things. Got back in one piece was the best part!

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## Txruger (Sep 30, 2018)

I'm gonna be a game day decision tomorrow launching out of bridge bait if anyone wants to run out together shoot me a message.


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

We slayed them today! We loaded the boat in rain and the bottom fell out of it about 5 min later. That wind was crazy

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## LagunaMoon (Mar 14, 2019)

Big one from today...


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

We never made it far too sketchy. Nice dolphin!

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

We got 17 miles out of Galveston and caught our bait. Went to take off to the snapper hole and the port engine died. After an hour of working on it we started limping back in. Making 8mph by the time we got inside the jetties that storm line formed up and hit us head on. That wind was wicked! 60mph gusts were on the leading edge of those storms. We tucked in behind Seawolf Park until it passed and made our way to the Dike. Living to fight another day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

Like was said above the storms were out there. On the way back we had to go through a storm with winds in the 35-40mph range and waves 5 maybe 6 ft. Could make a whole 5-7 mph through it. Got completely soaked. Luckily it let up after about an hour and we made it right before dark. Managed to get some golden tiles, beeliners, almaco Jack, hake and a couple snapper. No limit due to weather. Video is right before the storm picked up and we had to creep through.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I was at the intersection rigs about 3pm Saturday and luckily someone hailed over the radio of a nasty storm headed our way. We checked the XM weather on my boat and thought we would hit the East 27â€™s and wait it out. Didnâ€™t happen. At around 4-4:30 all hell broke loose. We started back two mile to the intersection area and decided that was a bad idea,so we turned around into another bad idea and went right thru the middle of it. We guessed 30-40mph winds, temp drop of 15 degrees, we had water spouts, lightning, buckets of water in the face every few seconds, 6-8 ft waves with possibly a 10â€™ in there, with no backs to them. It was extremely sketchy. Everyone had on their type 1 vests, Hell I had on two vests along with my 12 yr old son. I hated he had to go thru that. He doesnâ€™t want to go again as of right now. At about the 25 mile mark it finally cleared. We stopped and talked to coast guard helo searching for people in the water. Made it back to bridge bait about 8pm. World Cat did its job. 
I saw lake boats offshore today, hope all those made it back safe.


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

Hotrod said:


> I was at the intersection rigs about 3pm Saturday and luckily someone hailed over the radio of a nasty storm headed our way. We checked the XM weather on my boat and thought we would hit the East 27â€™s and wait it out. Didnâ€™t happen. At around 4-4:30 all hell broke loose. We started back two mile to the intersection area and decided that was a bad idea,so we turned around into another bad idea and went right thru the middle of it. We guessed 30-40mph winds, temp drop of 15 degrees, we had water spouts, lightning, buckets of water in the face every few seconds, 6-8 ft waves with possibly a 10â€™ in there, with no backs to them. It was extremely sketchy. Everyone had on their type 1 vests, Hell I had on two vests along with my 12 yr old son. I hated he had to go thru that. He doesnâ€™t want to go again as of right now. At about the 25 mile mark it finally cleared. We stopped and talked to coast guard helo searching for people in the water. Made it back to bridge bait about 8pm. World Cat did its job.
> I saw lake boats offshore today, hope all those made it back safe.


 The stinging rain and constantly being blinded by saltwater was the worst part. I never felt unsafe in our worldcat but it did suck bad nonetheless and would prefer to not do it again. Would of been some good video footage of the ride in. 
Probably saw you heading out in the morning. Saw 5 cats in a row going out the channel. Do you have a 270?


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Same here with the weather, we ran right through it on the way in.

VHF was non-stop with pan-pan's, heard a man overboard, and multiple other call outs from the Coast Guard with boats in distress, taking on water, etc

We kept an eye out but didn't see any other boats

Definitely was a ride in that's sure

Seen low-side bay boats out to 35 miles, sure hope they all made it back ok

Relentless


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

we were one of the bay boats at the 32's yesterday. Caught our limit of 5-10lb snapper in about an hour and then headed in. We were on 288 driving home when the storms hit thank God. Still thankful we go to the ramp at 5:30...it was a zoo!


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

*deck boat at tequila ..*

these folks rolled out to tequila around noon in a deck boat.

I hope they made it back to port..


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

I saw those guys headed to Tequila and after that storm, I'm wondering if they made it, too. No place for a lake boat. 

That was a fierce storm - high winds, built to 6-8' seas (guessing), raining buckets. Never been so glad to see the jetties.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

As I sat at home this weekend sulking of not going offshore , after seeing pics - I feel pretty good about doing yard work. Iâ€™ve been in one of those storms - at night - and it scared the pizza out of me. All passengers life jackets on , tied and sitting on floor , all 4 bilges running from rain and wave water . Waves / valleys were taller than my T top. Hope all who got in that stuff came in ok. I still donâ€™t understand single motors traveling so far out ....just asking for it


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

CLVL said:


> Never been so glad to see the jetties.


I've been there and done that .. glad that everyone is ok


----------



## mstang1988 (Jul 27, 2016)

Fortunately having left out of Port Oconnor and heading south and back we didn't see a storm. I did see it on satellite weather up north and goosed the throttles a bit as it looked like it was headed some with lighting on the other side of Matagorda bay.

Managed two snappers around 7lbs and that was it. Found an awesome weedline in 135ft of water on a rip. Water was green on one side, blue on the other. It extended several miles which we trolled and nothing. Baitfish yes, but no takers and nothing as we cruised by looking in the water.


----------



## ajn775 (Jul 26, 2012)

KevinA said:


> these folks rolled out to tequila around noon in a deck boat.
> 
> I hope they made it back to port..


That deckboat launched right before us and their truck was gone when we got back so I'm assuming they made it back in time.


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

Watched the XM weather all day and decided at noon to start heading back towards Galveston due to the storms popping up off sabine and moving south. Never got rained on the whole way in...one small cell off Galveston built into a big mother....we made it 5 miles from the south jetty when the bottom fell out....hunkered down behind a ship at the anchorage and kept the bow into it for about 30 minutes.....weather station at the North jetty recorded winds between 34-52kts.......but we got our snaps


----------



## hungryhuntergirl (Aug 17, 2017)

We got caught about 25 miles out after getting the limit on snapper at liberty reef, it got nasty but we just ran thru it. We were in a 22' bay boat. Not a fun ride, was more worried about the lightening being in a aluminum boat lol, it was sure nasty 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gethookedadventures01 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hotrod said:


> I was at the intersection rigs about 3pm Saturday and luckily someone hailed over the radio of a nasty storm headed our way. We checked the XM weather on my boat and thought we would hit the East 27â€™s and wait it out. Didnâ€™t happen. At around 4-4:30 all hell broke loose. We started back two mile to the intersection area and decided that was a bad idea,so we turned around into another bad idea and went right thru the middle of it. We guessed 30-40mph winds, temp drop of 15 degrees, we had water spouts, lightning, buckets of water in the face every few seconds, 6-8 ft waves with possibly a 10â€™ in there, with no backs to them. It was extremely sketchy. Everyone had on their type 1 vests, Hell I had on two vests along with my 12 yr old son. I hated he had to go thru that. He doesnâ€™t want to go again as of right now. At about the 25 mile mark it finally cleared. We stopped and talked to coast guard helo searching for people in the water. Made it back to bridge bait about 8pm. World Cat did its job.
> 
> I saw lake boats offshore today, hope all those made it back safe.


That was me that hailed I think I saw yâ€™all as I was rolling in. Carolina Blue colored Freeman.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

My spidey senses started tingling when I saw how hazy it got back towards our heading. We were catching kings every 5 min on the troll. I had them reel up and we headed for Sargent 31 miles away. Glad I did we loaded in the rain.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

Found a new spot too! All in all a fantastic weekend!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Might want to consider laying those rods down in that scenario. They become Lightning rods.



Wizness said:


> Like was said above the storms were out there. On the way back we had to go through a storm with winds in the 35-40mph range and waves 5 maybe 6 ft. Could make a whole 5-7 mph through it. Got completely soaked. Luckily it let up after about an hour and we made it right before dark. Managed to get some golden tiles, beeliners, almaco Jack, hake and a couple snapper. No limit due to weather. Video is right before the storm picked up and we had to creep through.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Wizness said:


> The stinging rain and constantly being blinded by saltwater was the worst part. I never felt unsafe in our worldcat but it did suck bad nonetheless and would prefer to not do it again. Would of been some good video footage of the ride in.
> Probably saw you heading out in the morning. Saw 5 cats in a row going out the channel. Do you have a 270?


Yes. 270 TE.



KevinA said:


> these folks rolled out to tequila around noon in a deck boat.
> 
> I hope they made it back to port..


I saw those fools at the East 27â€™s and we said, *** are they thinking.



gethookedadventures01 said:


> That was me that hailed I think I saw yâ€™all as I was rolling in. Carolina Blue colored Freeman.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If that was you then yes. I was talking to you asking you about the storm


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Last picture we took before we battened down the hatches, turned on the bilge pumps, and it got real. We saw Tigers in the sky.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> I was at the intersection rigs about 3pm Saturday and luckily someone hailed over the radio of a nasty storm headed our way. We checked the XM weather on my boat and thought we would hit the East 27â€™s and wait it out. Didnâ€™t happen. At around 4-4:30 all hell broke loose. We started back two mile to the intersection area and decided that was a bad idea,so we turned around into another bad idea and went right thru the middle of it. We guessed 30-40mph winds, temp drop of 15 degrees, we had water spouts, lightning, buckets of water in the face every few seconds, 6-8 ft waves with possibly a 10â€™ in there, with no backs to them. It was extremely sketchy. Everyone had on their type 1 vests, Hell I had on two vests along with my 12 yr old son. I hated he had to go thru that. He doesnâ€™t want to go again as of right now. At about the 25 mile mark it finally cleared. We stopped and talked to coast guard helo searching for people in the water. Made it back to bridge bait about 8pm. World Cat did its job.
> I saw lake boats offshore today, hope all those made it back safe.


We ran into the same storm. At first it looked like there was a path between two cells, one to the East and one to the North West, so we decided that was the best option. But, after about 15 minutes, both cells merged and that's when things got real and there was not turning back. The temp dropped at least 25 degrees in an instant and the wind was blowing really hard, making it difficult to head straight into the seas. Seas jumped to 6+ or more as we got further into the storm limiting our speed. At one point we were airborne and the port outboard over rev'd causing it to go into limp mode, not going over 3k RPM. It took about 45 minutes to get through to the other side. We also saw what looked like a lake boat out about 75 miles. I hope those people made it back okay.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Cat O' Lies said:


> We ran into the same storm. At first it looked like there was a path between two cells, one to the East and one to the North West, so we decided that was the best option. But, after about 15 minutes, both cells merged and that's when things got real and there was not turning back. The temp dropped at least 25 degrees in an instant and the wind was blowing really hard, making it difficult to head straight into the seas. Seas jumped to 6+ or more as we got further into the storm limiting our speed. At one point we were airborne and the port outboard over rev'd causing it to go into limp mode, not going over 3k RPM. It took about 45 minutes to get through to the other side. We also saw what looked like a lake boat out about 75 miles. I hope those people made it back okay.


Yes sir. Thatâ€™s exactly what we saw. We were gonna run in between but the merged and there was no going around at that point. It was time to man up, said some prayers and push thru. After the initial shock of how cold the water was, we couldnâ€™t see due to the amount of water being thrown in your face. At least I know now, if we ever get dealt that hand again, we can handle it. Iâ€™m glad yâ€™all made it also. Definitely a beer drinking story to tell


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Bad combination saturday. Crappy weeks before and couldn't get out... People had the itch, morning was great and then the door slammed and hit you in the ***. Saw some article on thefacts.com about some rescues but I cannot read them as I do not subscribe to that paper.


----------



## RyanGaston (May 16, 2016)

We went out in the evening after the storm blew through and came back last night. Guys pulling out at Bridgebait on Saturday were telling horror stories of running through the storm and that 2 boats sank. Lots of coast guard communications on way out. We were listening to see if anybody needed help. We could tell where the storm had churned up the sea both Saturday and Sunday - we would go from 1s to 3-4s and back to 1s - very confused conditions at times. Cannot imagine the deck boat or bay boats going through that storm. Went to shelf rigs and caught black fin, way too many big jacks (they beat me up), 2 AJs, small mahi, king, tile and of course snapper. 246DC World Cat.


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

This was the last picture we took about 35 miles out heading in before battening down and getting everything ready before we got into it and the seas turned black and angry on us









Relentless


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

RyanGaston said:


> We went out in the evening after the storm blew through and came back last night. Guys pulling out at Bridgebait on Saturday were telling horror stories of running through the storm and that 2 boats sank. Lots of coast guard communications on way out. We were listening to see if anybody needed help. We could tell where the storm had churned up the sea both Saturday and Sunday - we would go from 1s to 3-4s and back to 1s - very confused conditions at times. Cannot imagine the deck boat or bay boats going through that storm. Went to shelf rigs and caught black fin, way too many big jacks (they beat me up), 2 AJs, small mahi, king, tile and of course snapper. 246DC World Cat.


I may have talked to you at the ramp. I was waiting to load up and you just uncalled before me. In was in a 27â€™ world cat


----------



## RyanGaston (May 16, 2016)

@HotRod - That was us! Perhaps we will bump into each other again. How did the 27' do going through the squall line?


----------



## Kye_Cephus (Jan 29, 2015)

I would like to share my Saturday offshore experience. Left out of Sabine in a 21' Pathfinder looking to run around 30 miles off in hopes to find some fish. Ran to a rig not far offshore to search for some bait, caught a few small spanish macks before we decided to make a spin around the rig trolling a diving plug and was hooked up almost immediately on what turned out to be a good size jack, by the time we landed the fish we saw that the storms in the distance were closing fast. We buttoned everything down and decided to run west and try and beat it as we thought we could see the end of it. Ran about 15 miles before we decided that we weren't going to make it out of it so we pointed it into the wind and took it head on. Lightning was all around and saw up to seven water spouts at one time. Waves were 5-6' with some 8 and 9's sprinkled in. Boat handled extremely well and never took one over the bow, the lightning however made me question whether or not we were going to make it out unscathed. After we endured about 30 minutes of high winds and stinging rain we finally made it through the worst part and saw that we had a pretty good break in the weather. Still wanting to push our luck we decided to hit up some rigs that were about 15 miles off.... We should have went back to the ramp... The waves had considerably died down so we approached a rig and decided to tie up and give it a try. I decided that I would tie of to one of the ropes that hang from a lot of rigs. Started catching fish almost immediately on shrimp, a nice 18" speck, a couple keeper snappers, and a 41" bull red. Things were looking up for the day when out of nowhere I heard a loud thud came from behind me. I turned around and saw my buddy writhing in pain holding the top of his head. The rope I tied off to was connected to about 3 foot of chain and a sizeable shackle that ended up shooting into the boat. As what I can only assume was an act of God, my buddy was only glanced by the chain. The shackle however, center punched the rod box lid shattering it. My buddy suffered from a goose egg and a small laceration that luckily didn't require stitches. At that point we knew that it was time to roll it up and head back. Yes many stupid mistakes were made, yes we all learned several things after that trip. My biggest two takeaways from Saturday- never tie up to anything hanging from a rig and keep a closer eye on the weather. I hope everybody else that decided to go off this weekend made it safely back


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

We were in a 24' Triton and went to Sailfish right behind a cat with a blue wrap; talk about some confused seas heading out. Did find a great weed line, but nothing was home.

Took a little longer than normal, but we were able to get our snapper and a king I caught on a jig. The boat owner, CajunTriton, wanted to get back closer to land based on the forecast when we left with T-storms at 2-3 PM.

Attached are the last 3 fish of the day, I'm using good form to deadlift the big fish of the day at 11:38 and my brother with his double at 12:12 PM. Then it was load up and head closer to shore. We fished a weed line with 0 luck and then went to one of the banks, I forget which, tried for some kings and state snapper and to get cell phone range. Saw radar and headed for BB.

We hit the front maybe a half a mile from the jetty and the sky opened up when we were tying up to the dock. The biologist were just asking us about our trip and snapper when it started to rain and they went under cover. That rain was cold!

My brother and I were following the truck and trailer on 332 and at one point we couldn't see it through the rain. We pulled at the buc-ees in Lake Jackson a little before 4.

That trip went from wanting a cold beer to wanting coffee real fast.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

RyanGaston said:


> @HotRod - That was us! Perhaps we will bump into each other again. How did the 27' do going through the squall line?


I was glad I was in it. Did what it was designed to do. I just read a post from a Coast Guard. He said, Iâ€™ve been in two storms. Once in the 50â€™ cutter and one in a 27â€™ world cat. He said 27 Cat bad boat lol.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

kkartye said:


> I would like to share my Saturday offshore experience. Left out of Sabine in a 21' Pathfinder looking to run around 30 miles off in hopes to find some fish. Ran to a rig not far offshore to search for some bait, caught a few small spanish macks before we decided to make a spin around the rig trolling a diving plug and was hooked up almost immediately on what turned out to be a good size jack, by the time we landed the fish we saw that the storms in the distance were closing fast. We buttoned everything down and decided to run west and try and beat it as we thought we could see the end of it. Ran about 15 miles before we decided that we weren't going to make it out of it so we pointed it into the wind and took it head on. Lightning was all around and saw up to seven water spouts at one time. Waves were 5-6' with some 8 and 9's sprinkled in. Boat handled extremely well and never took one over the bow, the lightning however made me question whether or not we were going to make it out unscathed. After we endured about 30 minutes of high winds and stinging rain we finally made it through the worst part and saw that we had a pretty good break in the weather. Still wanting to push our luck we decided to hit up some rigs that were about 15 miles off.... We should have went back to the ramp... The waves had considerably died down so we approached a rig and decided to tie up and give it a try. I decided that I would tie of to one of the ropes that hang from a lot of rigs. Started catching fish almost immediately on shrimp, a nice 18" speck, a couple keeper snappers, and a 41" bull red. Things were looking up for the day when out of nowhere I heard a loud thud came from behind me. I turned around and saw my buddy writhing in pain holding the top of his head. The rope I tied off to was connected to about 3 foot of chain and a sizeable shackle that ended up shooting into the boat. As what I can only assume was an act of God, my buddy was only glanced by the chain. The shackle however, center punched the rod box lid shattering it. My buddy suffered from a goose egg and a small laceration that luckily didn't require stitches. At that point we knew that it was time to roll it up and head back. Yes many stupid mistakes were made, yes we all learned several things after that trip. My biggest two takeaways from Saturday- never tie up to anything hanging from a rig and keep a closer eye on the weather. I hope everybody else that decided to go off this weekend made it safely back


I appreciate the lessons learned. 
The best way to tie off to a platform is to tie a gallon sized water jug, half full of water to your line. Get close enough to throw it over a cross member and let it float back to you. You will have both ends tied off to your boat. When you are ready to leave, you don't have to get close to the platform. Just untie one end and pull the line in.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I bet the coast guard wishes small boats would stay in the bay. Pontoon boats, deck boats, bay boats, jeeze. For some snapper.


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

Chase This! said:


> I bet the coast guard wishes small boats would stay in the bay. Pontoon boats, deck boats, bay boats, jeeze. For some snapper.


Yeah it should be a requirement that everyone have a $40k (minimum) boat to venture offshore!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

-Jake- said:


> Yeah it should be a requirement that everyone have a $40k boat to venture offshore!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


No. $140k.


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

Chase This! said:


> No. $140k.


Yeah!!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> No. $140k.


Guess youâ€™d been bumming in that Sailfish WA eh?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Kenner21 said:


> Guess youâ€™d been bumming in that Sailfish WA eh?


That was a brand new twin engine express with lots of fuel and safety equipment. Not a bay boat, deck boat or pontoon.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> That was a brand new twin engine express with lots of fuel and safety equipment. Not a bay boat, deck boat or pontoon.


I know what it was , also a lot less than 140k. Just a joke man, I was lucky to fish my bay boat offshore as much as I did without paying the price a lot of folks paid on Saturday.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

-Jake- said:


> Yeah!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Not entirely wrong. (That price has wiggle room, depending on experience)

If you dont know what you're doing it can get expensive to keep you safe. I by no means am the saltiest dude around and dont claim to be, but I know what it takes to keep me and crew safe.

Did the bay boat/lake boat/whatever at a minimum have a liferaft and epirb? Sat phone? Sat weather? Radar? Reliable engine and seaworthy vessel? If not, what's the plan when you get put in a bad situation offshore? They happen.

Not saying the guys jumping in for hundreds of thousands if not millions dont know what they are doing. Quite the opposite actually.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## wdegenhart (Feb 19, 2011)

Good maiden voyage


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

Saturday I saw a bay boat past Hospital on a weed line. It got a little snotty coming in that afternoon at around 10 miles out. No way would I have wanted to be in a bay boat for those ten miles. Just for the sake of my back!!


----------



## wdegenhart (Feb 19, 2011)

Anderson Guide Service said:


> Saturday I saw a bay boat past Hospital on a weed line. It got a little snotty coming in that afternoon at around 10 miles out. No way would I have wanted to be in a bay boat for those ten miles. Just for the sake of my back!!


When we were headed out on Sunday there was a bay boat that was disappearing in and out of the waves (it was pretty choppy). I could only hit a solid echo of the boat about 1/3 of the time with my radar . It is dangerous if for no other reason than other boats can't see you on a rough day like that.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

Wow had a buddy that went out of port a in a yellowfin and managed to rip the rub rail off because of the seas!!


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

Wow had a buddy that went out of port a in a yellowfin and managed to rip the rub rail off because of the seas!!


----------



## txh20fowler (May 13, 2010)

*I'm going*

Two days out of Matagorda 
channel 68 
Penn Man 2860 ProKat


----------

